# Tampa Bay 1-4



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Went out yesterday morning with Capt. Erik Nixon (soflycharters.com). The bite was on fire!. Trout up to 5lbs, a little dink red, and 3 over 10lbs! Sight fishing in Tampa Bay is prime time right now. The fish are schooled up, hungry, and the water is crystal clear!










The school was hard charging right at us. Erik casted slightly past the lead fish, cranked as fast as he could skipping his DOA across the surface and dropped it down on the lead fish. Instant hook up!


















-Richard


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job. You need a fill flash brother........LOL


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Love the color on those reds


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Wait this is Tampa Bay :-? Those poor space coast reds must be lost!!


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice skinny water,You do not have to go to the spacecoast to catch slob reds thats for sure !Tight work


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice fish! I love hungry fish! Good photos too.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

solid fish, best of luck to Erik.


----------

